# Huge dark pimple scars help?



## SkepticalAngel (Jul 24, 2007)

I have horrid dark pimple scars all over my face and im sick of using heavy amounts of concealer to cover them

is there a product that would help reduce the apperance of these scars

thats not too expensive

i would prefere something natural

thanks everyone


----------



## katnahat (Jul 24, 2007)

Mineral Makeup!! It's natural. When you find "your fit" in MMU it feels and looks just like your skin. MMU covers wonderfully. This is the best makeup EVER!

I started MMU in March and I've had 3 or 4 pimples since then. That is fabulous for me, since I would break out DAILY.

Go over to the MMU forum and read up on MMU. When you find your match you will most likely not use traditional makeup anymore. You have to sample different companies to find your match. Sometimes it's quick, sometimes it takes a few company samples. I have converted all of my makeup (except gloss, liner, mascara) to MMU.


----------



## sushi-gal (Jul 28, 2007)

I just saw the TV commercial of Bio-oil .: Bio Oil :. they said it is for scar, stretch mark and to even the skin tone. i think it's around Â£9.

If you try it, let me know how it goes.


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2007)

I had the same problem. The first step is to control the acne. I reccomend MMU also, and I am using MaMa lotion.

Also, if you have large hyperpigmentation and melasma, consider using sunblock on those parts. I don't believe the BioOil claims. I have been getting good results from Burt's Bees carrot night cream, and more recently from Coconut oil (and it was cheaper).

I can let you know my entire routine if you want. My skin isn't perfect but it's much better than when I started. I don't use concealer anymore.


----------



## missnadia (Jul 29, 2007)

Look for something with Glycolic Acid in it.. Typically 8%.. Helps a lot for scars!!


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 29, 2007)

I heard soy is supposed to fade scars. Aveeno is fame for having that in their products. I just started using their daily moisturizer for that reason... to fade acne scars. I don't break out badly, but every week there's a new one, small or big and some have left scars.


----------



## Momo (Jul 29, 2007)

Aveeno




Animal Testing



sorry I had to say it lol


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 29, 2007)

I have used BioOil and it works amazingly well! It wasn't too expensive and I really did see a massive difference in my scars. They faded fast and now you can't see them anymore. I took a while to get them totally gone but I'd say definitely try BioOil.


----------



## littledebbie (Jul 29, 2007)

I've been using scar zone. It does work,but takes time.


----------



## Lexa (Jul 29, 2007)

*I would definitely try Bio-Oil. It is relatively cheap (around Â£8-9) and available at Boots, Superdrug and supermarkets and chemists.*

I've used it on numerous scars and although they haven't completely disappeared, their appearence has definitely been reduced.

xxx


----------



## SkepticalAngel (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for the advice everyone

Originally Posted by *missnadia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Look for something with Glycolic Acid in it.. Typically 8%.. Helps a lot for scars!! What products contain glycolic acid?


----------



## LisaLu (Jul 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SkepticalAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the advice everyone

What products contain glycolic acid?

8% is a pretty low % to treat acne scars..some of the lower % 'drugstore" ahas can actually be more irritating that properly buffered higher % products. I'd recommend looking in to an at-home glycolic peel. I just posted a rave for Clinical Basic Skin Care at home peel . A peel is great for most skin types for hyper pigmentation, fine lines, blemish scars etc She also carries other glycolic creams, gels. After you do your peels, the washes &amp; other products can be used as maintenance. 
http://www.clinicalbasicskincare.com...em.asp?item=48

MD Forte &amp; Derma Dr both carry glycolic based washes, creams, gels etc.

Alpha Hyrox 8% wash is ok, I used it for a time, but the % pretty low &amp; I moved on to more effective % products. I was unable to use their gel as it was not well buffered &amp; irritated my skin.

Here's an article on ahas you might find helpful

Alpha Hydroxy Acids


----------



## missnadia (Jul 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SkepticalAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the advice everyone

What products contain glycolic acid?

I use the NeoStrata cream with 8% Glycolic Acid.. Seeing how you're from the UK, I don't really know what brands are the easiest to find there. Most of the time if you go to the pharmacy where they have the high-end skincare and ask them for products containing AHA (Alpha Hydroxy Acid) or Glycolic Acid (which is a type of AHA), they are usually able to give you a few recommendations.
Here are a couple of products with Glycolic in them, but please do your own research to find a good deal/product.

The Original : 10% AHA Enhanced Lotion - Neoteric Cosmetics, Inc.

Alpha-H Balancing Moisturiser 10% Glycolic Acid 100ml

Glycolic Acid 10% Moisturiser 50ml - Â£8.30 : Lookgr8, Your first choice for great looking skin

Perfect Skin - Skin Rejuvenation Products

I've also head about doing AHA/Glycolic Acid peels, which essentially is applying a much higher concentration of Glycolic Acid to your skin for a short period of time.. I've also heard of using Apple Cider Vinegar or brown sugar (natural sources of AHA) to treat acne scars, but I don't have any personal experiences with this. Read up on Acne.org, theres a wealth of information on this topic..

Acne.org Message Boards -&gt; Red marks left after acne

Acne.org Message Boards -&gt; Scar treatments


----------



## sw33tness (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't use this all over your face, it made me break out


----------



## LisaLu (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sw33tness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't use this all over your face, it made me break out You might be allergic or used a poorly buffered product. Glycolic isn't for everyone.


----------



## carolbabii (Nov 30, 2007)

I wish i could hep u but i have the same problem.... =(


----------



## monniej (Nov 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *carolbabii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish i could hep u but i have the same problem.... =( you might want to check out the thread for mama lotion!


----------

